# Moving to Lombardy September



## Andyw2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello Forum, 

My Partner and I will be moving to Lombardy in August/September. She is a teacher and will be working in Milan, however we don't want to live in the City. I've read so many forums and got lots of advice from people, however I am now going to try to get it all in one place. 

Firstly, we are looking for a villa or apartment in a complex to rent ideally with a pool any suggestions on where to start looking for this, most of the websites I come across are for agencies and I am just doing inquiries at this stage. We have the first 3 months accommodation sorted so we can have a proper look when we get there.

Secondly what other costs will I need to consider when renting is there eg. what utilities, 1 or 2 water bills, council taxes that kind of thing?

I have lots of other questions that I am slowly working my way through, It's not my first time living in the med as I have lived in Corfu and Spain before so I am familiar with some things.

I am slowly finding the answers to some of my questions, but these are the current ones I am trying to work out.

Thanks

Andy


----------

